# Configurazione di una piccola rete wi-fi

## Gaap

Chiedo scusa in partenza, dato che di sicuro questo argomento è gia' stato trattato ma non saprei da dove incominciare a cercare..

non ho mai affrontato il problema wi-fi in linux quindi sono totalmente niubbo alla cosa..

I miei pc sono tutti in una lan domestica e vorrei creare all'interno di essa una sottorete gestita da un pc/server gentoo con il quale collegare tramite chiavetta usb (di cui dopo daro' i dettagli) due portatili con scheda wi-fi integrata e quindi avere la possibilità di condividere la rete.

La cosa vorrei farla in modo abbastanza siuro, anche se i dintorni della casa sono sufficienti a non fare entrare nessuno a "stocco".. quindi WPA, con chiave lunga e complessa.. credo :S

Non ho la piu' pallida idea di come fare, ma sono sicuro che saprete ispirarmi.. (non ho neanche idea di quali pacchetti utilizzare o di cosa modificare)

La mia chiave usb è una: "NETGEAR Wireless USB Adapter WG111T" .. chiedo delucidazioni.. ovviamente nel caso ci fosse un post doppio mi basterebbe un reindirizzamente  :Very Happy:  grazie...

----------

## skakz

che ne dici di questo?

----------

## Gaap

Perfetto..   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Grazie, aspetto un attimo a mettere la TAG risolto che vedo se ho qualche dubbio..

---------

EDIT

---------

Ecco, infatti arrivano i problemi: la chiave USB utilizzata nell' HOWTO è un WG111 mentre la mia è una WG111T ed il chip set è diverso.. suggerimenti? provo a seguire lo stesso l' howto?

----------

## Gaap

Ho risposto al topic per aggiornare la notifica di risposta  :Razz: , il problema persiste e non trovo soluzione.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tu vuoi condividere la connessione o solo far accedere alla lan i 2 laptop?

Cmq prima parti con una roba stra semplice e senza crittazione, altrimenti ne esci matto.

----------

## Tiro

La guida è per ndiswrapper mentre il chipset della tua scheda è un atheros...funziona anche ndiswrapper ma perchè usarli quando puoi utilizzare i driver nativi x linux? (madwifi)

----------

## Gaap

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> La guida è per ndiswrapper mentre il chipset della tua scheda è un atheros...funziona anche ndiswrapper ma perchè usarli quando puoi utilizzare i driver nativi x linux? (madwifi)

 

Ovvero? in parole semplici?? sono totalmente ignorante sull'argomento.. grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaap

Una mano? per prima cosa parto dal montare la chiave usb wireless e do' un lsusb:

```

gentootux ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0416:7721 Winbond Electronics Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

```

Seconda cosa do' anche un dmesg:

```

gentootux ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Thu Jul 13 12:32:28 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 000000004fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff3000 - 0000000050000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f50e0

On node 0 totalpages: 327664

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 98288 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f6f60

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff6e00

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 50000000:aec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0427000 soft=c041f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2390.349 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1292612k/1310656k available (2345k kernel code, 16828k reserved, 604k data, 220k init, 393152k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4786.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=23934453)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Total of 1 processors activated (4786.89 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1946k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb60, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: e4000000-e40fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: D D800B-75A0, ATA DISK drive

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: SONY DVD RW DRU-530A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 156250000 sectors (80000 MB)

        native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda:hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ide0: reset: success

 unable to read partition table

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 17, io mem 0xe4143000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 18, io mem 0xe4140000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 19, io mem 0xe4141000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 20, io mem 0xe4142000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[e4145000-e41457ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/6]

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_promise 0000:00:07.0: version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2200 ctl 0xF88B2238 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2280 ctl 0xF88B22B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2300 ctl 0xF88B2338 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xF88B231C

ata3: disabling port

scsi2 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L200S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000010dc001c0336]

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

  Vendor: General   Model: USB Disk Drive    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

  Vendor: General   Model: USB Disk Drive    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb-storage: device scan complete

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 51277 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8a9c000, 00:13:46:2f:9b:cc, IRQ 23

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8aa6000, 00:10:dc:f6:d3:77, IRQ 22

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

Allora, è possibile fare qualcosa per i driver?

----------

## Tiro

ndiswrapper sono i driver per windows adattati a linux mentre madwifi sono quelli nativi (per il chipset atheros). Cerca nel forum gli howto per il madwifi che ce ne sono parecchi. Il device che viene creato è ath0 e non wlan0. 

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=it&q=howto+ath0+gentoo+madwifi&btnG=Cerca&lr=

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=it&q=howto+ath0+gentoo+madwifi+site%3Aforums.gentoo.org&btnG=Cerca&lr=

----------

## Gaap

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ndiswrapper sono i driver per windows adattati a linux mentre madwifi sono quelli nativi (per il chipset atheros). Cerca nel forum gli howto per il madwifi che ce ne sono parecchi. Il device che viene creato è ath0 e non wlan0. 
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=it&q=howto+ath0+gentoo+madwifi&btnG=Cerca&lr=
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=it&q=howto+ath0+gentoo+madwifi+site%3Aforums.gentoo.org&btnG=Cerca&lr=

 

ok, è un inizio  :Very Happy:  vi terro' aggiornati..

----------

## Tiro

questo dovrebbe funzionare anche se poco pulito...

```
# emerge madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools

#cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

mode_ath0="master"

essid_ath0="centrocommerciale"

config_centrocommerciale=("192.168.1.12 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0")

# modprobe ath_pci

# wlanconfig ath0 destroy

# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap

```

----------

## Gaap

Ok ho deciso di procedere usando ndiswrapper e quindi i driver windows, in alternativa provero come suggerito da  Tiro.

Questo è quello che ho fatto:

Scaricati dal sito i driver per windows della mia chiavetta wg111t.

Quindi li estraggo:

```

gentootux Desktop # cabextract wg111t_1_3_setup.exe

Extracting cabinet: wg111t_1_3_setup.exe

  extracting Disk1/ar5523.bin

  extracting Disk1/data1.cab

  extracting Disk1/data1.hdr

  extracting Disk1/data2.cab

  extracting Disk1/detect2k.exe

  extracting Disk1/detectxp.exe

  extracting Disk1/ikernel.ex_

  extracting Disk1/layout.bin

  extracting Disk1/Setup.exe

  extracting Disk1/Setup.ini

  extracting Disk1/setup.inx

  extracting Disk1/wpn1119x.bin

All done, no errors.

```

Successivamente estraggo anche i file .cab all'interno del pacchetto:

```

gentootux Disk1 # unshield *.cab

Cabinet: data1.cab

  extracting: ./corecomp.ini

  extracting: ./ctor.dll

  extracting: ./objectps.dll

  extracting: ./iuser.dll

  extracting: ./iscript.dll

  extracting: ./iKernel.exe

  extracting: ./license.txt

  extracting: ./install.exe

  extracting: ./moveboot.exe

  extracting: ./PCANUser.exe

  extracting: ./value.shl

  extracting: ./isrt.dll

  extracting: ./default.pal

  extracting: ./_IsRes.dll

  extracting: ./About.rtf

  extracting: ./ADAPTER.ICO

  extracting: ./AegisE5.dll

  extracting: ./ConnectToInternet.WAV

  extracting: ./DEVCON.EXE

  extracting: ./MFC42.DLL

  extracting: ./MFC42D.DLL

  extracting: ./MFCO42D.DLL

  extracting: ./MSVCRT.DLL

  extracting: ./MSVCRTD.DLL

  extracting: ./networks.rtf

  extracting: ./PCANUser.exe

  extracting: ./remove.exe

  extracting: ./settings.rtf

  extracting: ./statistics.rtf

  extracting: ./wlan111t.exe

  extracting: ./DNIN50.dll

  extracting: ./DNINDIS3.VXD

  extracting: ./libeay32.dll

  extracting: ./ssleay32.dll

  extracting: ./AegisI5.exe

  extracting: ./ar5523.bin

  extracting: ./netwg11t.cat

  extracting: ./netwg11t.inf

  extracting: ./WG11TND5.sys

  extracting: ./ar5523.bin

  extracting: ./netwg11t.cat

  extracting: ./netwg11t.inf

  extracting: ./WG11TND5.sys

  extracting: ./usbehci.sys

  extracting: ./usbport.sys

  extracting: ./usbuhci.sys

  extracting: ./DNINDIS5.sys

  extracting: ./hidclass.sys

  extracting: ./usbd.sys

  extracting: ./usbehci.sys

  extracting: ./usbhub20.sys

  extracting: ./usbport.sys

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./oem.tmp

  extracting: ./AegisE2.dll

  extracting: ./AegisI2.exe

  extracting: ./athwpn.inf

  extracting: ./athwpn9x.sys

  extracting: ./netwpn11.inf

  extracting: ./wpn1119x.bin

  extracting: ./WPN1119x.sys

  extracting: ./athwpn.inf

  extracting: ./athwpn9x.sys

  extracting: ./netwpn11.inf

  extracting: ./wpn1119x.bin

  extracting: ./WPN1119x.sys

  extracting: ./athwpn.inf

  extracting: ./athwpn9x.sys

  extracting: ./netwpn11.inf

  extracting: ./wpn1119x.bin

  extracting: ./WPN1119x.sys

```

Quindi a questo punto sembrerebbe tutto ok! allora inizio faccio l'installazione:

```

gentootux Disk1 # ndiswrapper -i netwg11t.inf

Installing netwg11t

gentootux Disk1 # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

netwg11t        driver present, hardware present

```

Qua' c'è il mio barlume di speranza visto che mi sembra tutto ok.

Allora tutto felice do' un bel:

```

gentootux Disk1 # modprobe ndiswrapper

gentootux Disk1 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

E tanto per cambiare non funziona!! mi serve il vostro aiuto!!   :Embarassed: 

Accetto qualsiasi suggerimento..

----------

## Tiro

```
# dmesg
```

----------

## Gaap

Ho notato il messaggio nell'ultima parte riferito a ndiswrapper ma non so' cosa fare..  :Smile: 

```
gentootux ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 (root@gentootux) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Thu Jul 20 18:05:13 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 000000004fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004fff3000 - 0000000050000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f50e0

On node 0 totalpages: 327664

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 98288 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f6f60

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x4fff6e00

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 50000000:aec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0426000 soft=c041e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2390.346 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1292616k/1310656k available (2344k kernel code, 16840k reserved, 601k data, 220k init, 393152k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4786.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=23934272)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000400 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Total of 1 processors activated (4786.85 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1960k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb60, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: e4000000-e40fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: WDC WD800BB-75CAA0, ATA DISK drive

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: SONY DVD RW DRU-530A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 156250000 sectors (80000 MB)

        native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 17, io mem 0xe4143000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 18, io mem 0xe4140000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 19, io mem 0xe4141000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 20, io mem 0xe4142000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[e4145000-e41457ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/6]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_promise 0000:00:07.0: version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2200 ctl 0xF88B2238 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2280 ctl 0xF88B22B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF88B2300 ctl 0xF88B2338 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4673 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4663 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_promise

ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xF88B231C

ata3: disabling port

scsi4 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6L200S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000010dc001c0336]

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

  Vendor: General   Model: USB Disk Drive    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

  Vendor: General   Model: USB Disk Drive    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb-storage: device scan complete

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1172 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.26.18 [Jun 22 2006] on minor 0

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 61272 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8aa2000, 00:13:46:2f:9b:cc, IRQ 23

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8aac000, 00:10:dc:f6:d3:77, IRQ 22

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_probe

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_master_recv

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_register_driver

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_del_driver

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_detach_client

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_attach_client

tveeprom: Unknown symbol i2c_master_send

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

em28xx: Unknown symbol i2c_master_recv

em28xx: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

em28xx: Unknown symbol i2c_clients_command

em28xx: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

em28xx: Unknown symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog

em28xx: Unknown symbol i2c_master_send

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/drivers/mpu401/../../alsa-kernel/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.c:222: cmd: 0x3f failed at 0x330 (status = 0x80, data = 0xaa)

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwOpenKey

ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwQueryValueKey

ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwCreateFile

ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwQueryInformationFile

ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwReadFile

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:520): unable to prepare driver 'netwg11t'

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000040

 printing eip:

f8be07ec

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper snd_rtctimer snd_seq_midi snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq compat_ioctl32 ir_common v4l1_compat v4l2_common videodev snd_mpu401 snd_opl3_lib snd_hwdep snd_cs4231_lib snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device parport_pc parport floppy pcspkr 8139cp 8139too mii snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc rtc fglrx intel_agp agpgart dm_mirror dm_mod pdc_adma sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<f8be07ec>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #1)

eax: 00000034   ebx: c44c800c   ecx: c44c800c   edx: ffffffea

esi: f8bfa000   edi: 00000000   ebp: dfdb9ac0   esp: e52dff00

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process loadndisdriver (pid: 26047, threadinfo=e52df000 task=f7b95070)

Stack: <0>f8bfa000 f8bfa000 c44c8308 40044e01 f8be0bcc c44c800c c44c800c 00040004

       f8bf1b0a 00000000 f8bfa000 b7e31008 f8be110e f8bfa000 f2cff814 f2cff814

       ffffffe7 f74b1380 c0158d0c dfd7560c f74b1380 40044e01 b7e31008 b7e31008

Call Trace:

 [<f8be0bcc>]

 [<f8be110e>]

 [<c0158d0c>]

 [<c0158f9f>]

 [<c0158fd8>]

 [<c01026d9>]

Code: 00 00 47 e8 2d 0d 56 c7 81 c6 88 00 00 00 3b bb 74 02 00 00 58 7c de 8b 83 78 02 00 00 85 c0 74 07 50 e8 e7 74 56 c7 59 8b 45 04 <ff> 70 0c e8 37 a7 00 00 8d 45 1c 50 e8 59 21 00 00 ff 75 18 e8

 <3>ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:93): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
```

----------

## Tiro

Non saprei. L'unica che mi viene in mente è ricompilare il kernel senza l'smp abilitato e vedi cosa succede. Cmq insisto nel dire che ndiswrapper non è la scelta migliore.

----------

## randomaze

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Non saprei. L'unica che mi viene in mente è ricompilare il kernel senza l'smp abilitato e vedi cosa succede.

 

Magari anche cercando di risolvere i problemi del device-mapper, di tveeprom e di em28xx  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaap

per il device mapper ho gia' postato  :Razz:  un po' alla volta sto' sistemando tutto..   :Embarassed: 

tornando alla chiavetta wireless niente da fare?

----------

## lavish

Gaap, mi unisco a chi ti da contro nell'uso di ndiswrapper con una scheda dotata di chipset Atheros, credimi. Penso che molti qui nel forum verrebbero volentieri a prelevarti a casa per poi infierire su di te   :Laughing: 

Evita di usare i drivers per windows (che oltre a essere closed ti rendono il sistema instabile) e usa madwifi, funzionano egregiamente  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

mi sa che ti manca questo:

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

dopodiché con 

```
iwconfig
```

dovresti vedere in lista anche la tua interfaccia wireless..

edit: perdonatemi sono un idiota   :Embarassed:  mi era scappato che già lo facevi..

per esperienza però, ti posso dire due cose:

1- se ndiswrapper trova l'hardware, ma poi non crea l'interfaccia wlan0, dovrebbe essere un problema di driver: può essere che hai caricato quello sbagliato?

2- visto che la tua scheda è una atheros, perché non usi i madwifi? ti troveresti un pelino meglio.

----------

## Gaap

 *Quote:*   

> 1- se ndiswrapper trova l'hardware, ma poi non crea l'interfaccia wlan0, dovrebbe essere un problema di driver: può essere che hai caricato quello sbagliato?

 

Se intendi che ho sbagliato i driver per il modello di scheda quello no, pero' è probabile che abbia installato il "file.inf" sbagliato. Ma se ndiswrapper -l non mi dice errori, penso proprio di aver fatto giusto.. 

 *Quote:*   

> 2- visto che la tua scheda è una atheros, perché non usi i madwifi? ti troveresti un pelino meglio.

 

Mi era stato già proposto ma non ho idea di dove incominciare.. altri link sono graditissimi. Intanto inizio a leggere la doc.

grazie

----------

## lavish

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Mi era stato già proposto ma non ho idea di dove incominciare.. altri link sono graditissimi. Intanto inizio a leggere la doc.

 

http://www.google.com/search?q=madwifi+gentoo

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Se intendi che ho sbagliato i driver per il modello di scheda quello no, pero' è probabile che abbia installato il "file.inf" sbagliato. Ma se ndiswrapper -l non mi dice errori, penso proprio di aver fatto giusto.. 

 

guarda, io sulla mia gentoo avevo lo stesso identico problema. driver presente ed installato, hardware rilevato, ma nessuna scheda. provando altri driver però il problema si risolveva. tutto perché semplicemente non avevo un'installazione di Windows a 64 bit per testare quali driver funzionassero con la mia scheda. a forza di tentativi, però, ce l'ho fatta.

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Mi era stato già proposto ma non ho idea di dove incominciare.. altri link sono graditissimi. Intanto inizio a leggere la doc.
> 
> grazie

 

guarda, è davvero semplice. installi i pacchetti necessari (a memoria, credo siano madwifi-driver e madwifi-qualcosaltro), carichi il modulo "ath_pci" e hai già l'interfaccia bella pronta..

nel wiki qualcosa di certo trovi.

buona fortuna

----------

